# Help chosing a Pain Management doctor or clinic



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From the American Pain Foundation...10-04-2006 If your current treatment is not working, or if your pain is getting worse, it's probably time to see a pain specialist. Pain management doctors have completed additional training in pain medicine, giving them a specialized understanding of the diagnosis and treatment of disorders that cause all types of pain. Pain specialists use a variety of treatment options to manage pain, and strive to improve patients' quality of life. Below is a list of organizations that may be useful to contact as you look for pain doctors in your area: The full text of this article is available at http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm?ID=7358


----------

